# Bottom part of shell is soft



## Leddagger16 (Aug 6, 2015)

I have two Desert Tortoises that are between 8 months and a year old and the bottom of their shell is a little soft still. The top of the shell is fine. Is this normal at their age? I just started giving them cuttlebone. What could be causing this?


----------



## Greg T (Aug 6, 2015)

They are still young, so it may be okay. You didn't say how soft though. soft but fairly firm is not bad, so soft you fear breaking them is bad. Best method to help is provide calcium through diet, powder, cuttlebone (if they eat it) and get plenty of good sunlight. That will help firm up the shell.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 6, 2015)

Do they also have access to vitamin d3 either from the sun or from a GOOD UVB light?


----------



## Leddagger16 (Aug 6, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Do they also have access to vitamin d3 either from the sun or from a GOOD UVB light?


They are outside under a tree. They get part sun and part shade


----------



## Leddagger16 (Aug 6, 2015)

Greg T said:


> They are still young, so it may be okay. You didn't say how soft though. soft but fairly firm is not bad, so soft you fear breaking them is bad. Best method to help is provide calcium through diet, powder, cuttlebone (if they eat it) and get plenty of good sunlight. That will help firm up the shell.


It is soft but fairly firm. I will continue to grind some cuttlebone on their food and stick one in their enclosure in the mornings. One of them will devour the cuttlebone if I let him and the other won't touch it.


----------



## Greg T (Aug 6, 2015)

You can pick up some calcium powder at pet stores and even Walmart to sprinkle on the food too. Much easier. Cuttlebone must have a taste only some torts like. I haven't had one yet that liked it. Keep the calcium coming and the sunlight they get and I bet the shell hardens up soon. Doesn't sound like you have a problem to worry about right now.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday!
Have a great day!


----------

